# Microwave Popcorn



## ET (9/12/13)

now i know there are a lot of you who love this stuff. Recently did a wee bit of googling this morning and it turns out that expensive packaged microwave popcorn is a ripoff of note. Well ok you are paying for the added fish ingredient in there, but really, who wants fish in their popcorn? not me.
seriously, those fancy printed bags are just plain brown paper bags. go google it. you will be suprised. from now on i am making my own in the microwave for a fraction of the cost. AND not eating anything fishy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (9/12/13)

I use Microwave popcorn, because the last time I made it, I was about 14 or 15 the pot I was making it in did not pop the popcorn and it caught fire  Thought my mom was going to kill me so I put the flames out and threw the pot away, I'm rather sure she is still looking for that particular pot....I'm 39 and still have not told her about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Hahahahah oh my goodness that is hilarious  - Interesting read Den


----------

